# Lionel 230 Chesapeake & Ohio



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm able to get the lionel 230 chesapeake Ohio diesel in my country from an old guy, it seems complete and with the original boxes, it's an O27 gauge train but there's not much information regarding this loco, anyone can point out some light about this train?












Gustavo


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The 230 is a bit rare because it was made only 1 year.

Here is a link to more info: http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=230


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BigAl56 said:


> The 230 is a bit rare because it was made only 1 year.
> 
> Here is a link to more info: http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=230


Good information.

I just purchased the 8304 Lionel 0 partly because it was only made 1 year (1975).


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

Well guys I found this set, its complete but the owner doesn't know whats the value, you guys can help.

Gustavo


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

More pics.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

haggy38 said:


> More pics.
> 
> View attachment 70697
> 
> ...


I only have one comment. Why don't I ever find beautiful sets like this?

As for value, I'll let the enlightened ones handle that. My guess would be hundreds.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok, you wouldn't go wrong with buying it. The 230 has two axle Magna-traction, 2 position E unit, and should pull pretty decent. The set that was catalogued was #1643, in the style box you show. There is a discrepancy with what you show, compared to actual issued components. The actual components should be:
230 B & O alco; 6050 Savings bank car; 3509 Satellite launching car; 6175 flatcar with rocket; & 6058 C & O caboose, plus 1025 transformer, track, etc. 

Your posted set has a 6812 Maintenance car, and 6057 red caboose. The 2412 Santa Fe car is a bonus car. If you can be satisfied with how it comes, no problem, but if you want it to be correct, you would have to find the correct 6175 & 6058 to have a correct set. 

The 1643 was the Catalogued set, but there were actually four "Promotional- Uncatalogued sets", three made in 1961, & one made in 1963. The 1643 set is listed at (Excellent condition) for $275, from the 2007 edition of Doyle's book, postwar trains. 

It's your decision, but a good set none the less.


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

DJTrains said:


> I only have one comment. Why don't I ever find beautiful sets like this?
> 
> As for value, I'll let the enlightened ones handle that. My guess would be hundreds.


Well it seems in Colombia are lots of lionel trains, not sure about the value, theres one on Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Ches...ower-Supply-/191671662897?hash=item2ca0857931



Gustavo


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The 230 by itself lists a price of $75, without the remainder of the set. The eBay set shown isn't correct either, by the components shown.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

teledoc said:


> The 230 by itself lists a price of $75, without the remainder of the set. The eBay set shown isn't correct either, by the components shown.


http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=230


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Ok, you wouldn't go wrong with buying it. The 230 has two axle Magna-traction, 2 position E unit, and should pull pretty decent. The set that was catalogued was #1643, in the style box you show. There is a discrepancy with what you show, compared to actual issued components. The actual components should be:
> 230 B & O alco; 6050 Savings bank car; 3509 Satellite launching car; 6175 flatcar with rocket; & 6058 C & O caboose, plus 1025 transformer, track, etc.
> 
> Your posted set has a 6812 Maintenance car, and 6057 red caboose. The 2412 Santa Fe car is a bonus car. If you can be satisfied with how it comes, no problem, but if you want it to be correct, you would have to find the correct 6175 & 6058 to have a correct set.
> ...



I want to buy it but the guy was in the clouds regarding the price, he was asking usd$1000 which is far from fair price, as soon I sent him what I can find on Ebay he came back to reality.

Gustavo


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Djtrains, the price I quoted was what was listed in Doyle's book (2007) prices, and the low end of spectrum, which I also checked your posted reference, before I replied, and the market would have an increase. Postwarlionel also had others that were above the 180 price. I'm not slamming you, but just trying to give Gustavo some ammo to wheel & deal. We may have to take a trip to Columbia, to see what we can find, before Gustavo buys it all.....LOL


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Djtrains, the price I quoted was what was listed in Doyle's book (2007) prices, and the low end of spectrum, which I also checked your posted reference, before I replied, and the market would have an increase. Postwarlionel also had others that were above the 180 price. I'm not slamming you, but just trying to give Gustavo some ammo to wheel & deal. We may have to take a trip to Columbia, to see what we can find, before Gustavo buys it all.....LOL


Im buying all I can find!! hahhhahaha. Thanks guys for your feedback. The Diesel model is not my favorite, I prefer the steam locos but this is an oportunity.


Doc if you plan to come to Colombia, you are more than welcome, but I have to ask if you are married!! Colombian girls guys......Danger!!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Gustavo, those girls would kill me, LMAO.....just see what the seller will agree to on the price. Got to wheel & deal for best price. Funny how some people think that everything with Lionel attached to it, is worth a fortune. Price is dependent on Rarity, Condition, and if it is a stand alone item, or a Set, and if there are original boxes & paperwork. 

Just checked my book on promo sets, and found two sets X559NA & X578NA that only had *6 sets* made with Rarity of R10, valued at $5700


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Gustavo, those girls would kill me, LMAO.....just see what the seller will agree to on the price. Got to wheel & deal for best price. Funny how some people think that everything with Lionel attached to it, is worth a fortune. Price is dependent on Rarity, Condition, and if it is a stand alone item, or a Set, and if there are original boxes & paperwork.
> 
> Just checked my book on promo sets, and found two sets X559NA & X578NA that only had *6 sets* made with Rarity of R10, valued at $5700


I agree, lionel means $$$$$$ when is not true, a good standard gauge set can be buy for $500!!



Gustavo


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

teledoc said:


> Djtrains, the price I quoted was what was listed in Doyle's book (2007) prices, and the low end of spectrum, which I also checked your posted reference, before I replied, and the market would have an increase. Postwarlionel also had others that were above the 180 price. I'm not slamming you, but just trying to give Gustavo some ammo to wheel & deal. We may have to take a trip to Columbia, to see what we can find, before Gustavo buys it all.....LOL


No problem, I have a hide that's at least 12 inches thick  I almost never get ticked.

I just threw that link in as a full retail general idea. I almost never buy from those shops. Usually their prices are ridiculous. Oh boy, here I go again making friends :laugh:

Now it seems his friend (with the train) is like everyone in my area (he wants $1000). I tried to advertise for trains locally but quickly gave up that idea. People want 3 times more than one can buy their sets on ebay. 

I'm not all that fond of ebay but so-far that's were I get the best deals.


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

Agreed DJTrains, look this links:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Ches...ower-Supply-/191671662897?hash=item2ca0857931


http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-2024...-SHARP-1969-/171876832649?hash=item2804a85589

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Dies...t-War-WORKS-/361352696962?hash=item54224c9482

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Chesapeake-amp-Ohio-230-Alco-/131487936115?hash=item1e9d4aae73

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-POSTWAR-230-CHESAPEAKE-OHIO-DIESEL-POWERED-ALL-ORIGINAL-/121691367090


Its an inexpensive loco!!


Gustavo


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

haggy38 said:


> Agreed DJTrains, look this links:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Ches...ower-Supply-/191671662897?hash=item2ca0857931
> 
> ...


Yup, ebay really rocked the boat in retail sales. Many antiques shops (and other shops) went out of business due to the bay. Some sold their stores and went to selling on ebay.

I buy all sorts of stuff on ebay. I've found deals on coins and ancient artifacts way beyond fabulous. Stuff that would have been 10-50 times more at a shop.

I just purchased a decent 8304 set on ebay for $35. The guy hid the fact that one car was broken but like who cares? At that price he could have kept the cars. The loco and tender alone are worth more that $35. In a shop, the loco and tender in great condition would be at least $75. Probably closer to $125.


----------

